# Wallis - J.Biedermann/B.Schöneberger x2



## Dukenuke (17 März 2011)

Hallo Leute,
hab seit langem mal wieder am Photoshop gesessen um mir für meinem Desktop`n neuen Background zu basteln. Das Ergebnis hat mir so gut gefallen, daß ich gleich mal 2 Wallis damit gemacht habe.
BG ist auf Beidem der Gleiche, nur farblich jeweils ans Hauptmotiv angepasst.
Beide Wallis haben Widescreen 1680x1050px Format.
Hoffe Sie gefallen Euch genauso wie mir.

*Jeanette Biedermann:*





Motiv von dem Bild:





*Barbara Schöneberger:*





Motiv von dem Bild (von dem rechten Bild habe ich die Beine(Textur) "eingearbeitet"; sieht mit den dunklen Strümpfen iwi "eleganter" aus, finde ich):



 



Bei der Gelegenheit auch nochmal *DANKE* an den/die Poster von den Bildern.

Viel Spaß mit den Wallis...​


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2011)

Tolle Arbeit :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Bond (17 März 2011)

sehr schöne Wallis

danke


----------



## termi5 (17 März 2011)

Sehr gelungene Arbeit , Hut ab , Vielen Dank


----------



## Punisher (17 März 2011)

danke sehr


----------



## General (17 März 2011)

Schön gemacht, Danke fürs teilen :thumbup:


----------



## Bandito12 (17 März 2011)

respekt:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (17 März 2011)

Gefallen mir gut. 

Saubere Arbeit!


----------



## Dukenuke (18 März 2011)

DANKE Euch für das positive Feedback (das motiviert...).

Ich "schieb" mal noch Eins von der guten Sandy nach.
BG wie gehabt. Keine Angst, ich werd Euch jetzt nicht mit massenhaft Bildern mit immer dem gleichen BG "bombadieren".... 
Das ist mit dem hier dann erstmal genug.
Auch hier hab ich`n bisschen getrickst, und die Beine von einem 2. Bild eingearbeitet. Auf dem 1. Bild (was mir vom Motiv besser gefallen hat) kann man nämlich deutlich erkennen, dass der Fotograf etwas "schlampig" gearbeitet hat. Ein guter Fotograf geht mit seiner Kamera immer auf Höhe von dem abzulichtenden Model. Hier ist aber zu sehen, dass Er von oben nach unten fotografiert hat. Wahrscheinlich ist Er größer als Sandy (was ja nicht allzu schwer ist, da Sie ja nicht sehr groß ist, hahaha). Das hat den hässlichen Effekt, dass das Model ziemliche "Dackelbeine" bekommt *gg*. Auf dem 2. Bild steht Sandy dann 2 Stufen höher (schlau), was wesentlich besser aussieht auf dem Bild.

*Sandy Mölling:*





Hier die beiden Bilder (Oberkörper:links; Beine:rechts):



 



Bis dann...​


----------

